

Sunday hack: Instagram / Google maps mashup - feedback? - notphilatall
http://insta.notphil.com/

======
alex_g
pretty neat.

------
shpoonj
Not trying to be negative... I think it's really neat... but I also feel like
a creep now for looking at my neighbor's photos.

~~~
notphilatall
That's an interesting reaction, and someone else said "This would be great
were I a stalker."

It comes as a surprise to me though -- all of these photos are already public.
Do people not expect this degree of discoverability with Instagram? Do you
think FB will consider this potentially sensitive angle post-acquisition?

